# Social Media?



## NikWilliamson (Dec 30, 2010)

I made the transition from web design to photography a few years ago, and have followed the social media movement very closely. I use nearly every form of social media (facebook, twitter, yelp, etc...)to promote my photography business, do you?


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2010)

No.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2010)

No, i think those sites are a bit sad,you have to be very careful what you write because over here companies go through them to check if a candidate is suitable for a job, police have be disciplined and even lost their jobs through things they have written


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes I do. And many successful people do use them. You just have to use your brain about what you post.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Yes I do. And many successful people do use them. You just have to use your brain about what you post.



Yes also a lot of idiots on it, my partner works for the Police and they are always on it


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 31, 2010)

No. Don't plan on having any social media page for my business until my website itself is completed.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 31, 2010)

Use FB and a blog, but not much twitter
I believe that I have signed into yelp, but have not really utilized, thought of it as a simple directory.
What is your experience with yelp?


----------



## NikWilliamson (Dec 31, 2010)

Believe it or not, the majority of my business comes from yelp. Yelp is the BEST tool for clients to find you. If you are a photographer, there is no reason you shouldn't be on Yelp. GSGary, you're missing out on a huge FREE marketing opportunity! If you ever change your mind, and need help, or just have questions about social media, let me know. I was in the web industry for years before I started shooting.


----------



## gaetanphoto (Jan 1, 2011)

Social Media, cloud computing, etc is all the wave of the next few years. I think it is a must to embrace it and use it. Designing attractive facebook and twitter pages may just be more necessary then having an effective web site. This is where people are now turning for all of their information.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 1, 2011)

Webpage for clients
Then friend them on facebook so they can keep in touch and see what I am up to (great to keep an updated maiiling list)
Twitter is good for keeping touch with other photographers and whats up and new, but not really for business and clients


----------



## abaco_ian (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a fb page but don't update it as often as I should. Photography I love but haven't made much money from it, but I hope that will some day change. I have found that the internet is a great tool, but is by no means magic, it still takes a lot of effort on your part if you expect it to help you. I have never heard of yelp, will check it out. Thank you.


----------



## starseed1116 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think Social Media (rather, embrassing it) is an absolute must.  I'm very new and just getting going but Facebook has generated more interest for me than my website or blog put together.  People I haven't to in years contact me for shoots simply because they saw via Facebook what I've been doing.  
Bad or good, this is also what the younger generation is all about.


----------



## Russell Johnson (Jan 26, 2011)

I use both Twitter & FB and consider them an important tool.

Great way to keep people aware of new blog posts etc, without much effort on their part.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 26, 2011)

I use Twitter, I love twitter. I've learnt so much from "Tweeting" with the pros. I'm meeting up with a few of them in a few months for a day out and about. 

Although I don't use it to support my business as I don't have a business I do use it to promote my photographic work. 

Its a great tool but its not for everyone...


----------



## Fujito (Jan 26, 2011)

Social marketing is huge. Facebook will be changing over the next few years, and it will be implementing new ways for businesses to connect with customers. It is the next big thing for advertising.

Every business should take advantage of guerrilla marketing. Facebook and Twitter are just two more touchpoints between you and your prospects. Why wouldn't one utilize such tools? And best of all, they're free.

Read Guerrilla Marketing by Jay Conrad Levinson.


----------



## KJlayland (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it depends on where you're from.  I'm on facebook and have a blog and website which have done well for me.  I'm also listed on yelp and other directories, but Yelp isn't really popular here as it is in California.  So what works for you there wouldn't necessarily work for me here.  I do get a lot of business from Facebook.


----------



## Dorothy_Hanna (Jan 21, 2013)

yes i also.It is a good way to sharing photos and i get likes and followers.


----------

